# First Build



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

I thought I'd get rid of my no posting reminder with my first build I finished a little while back. The blank is a Batson Forecast solid glass 60-100, cut from the butt to finish at 5'6". Alps gimbal, 8" slick butt, and Centralock 26 seat,14" hypalon foregrip, and Hardloy guides. I tried to keep it fairly simple, but didn't spend all the time on practice wraps for nothing, so I went with some JTOB's and a Salty JTDS (thanks Jim and Bill !) It was hard to get really good shots since I'm not very savvy with a camera, but here it is.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

real nice looking rod there 'nemo.a trick for those dragon scales is to under wrap, then do the scales ,then do the overwrap.not critiquing as the wrap looks exellent.this little trick hides every gap.i have this same blank in the shop with the components dry fitted and it is a suprisingly light build so far for rating,i hope mine comes out as well as yours did.


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

The rod and dragonscales look great CarolinaNemo!


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

That is beautiful! How long did it take ya?


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok Ok I want to know how to do the dragon scales! I've never seen anything like that before. They look awesome. Also the white and black is that stick on?


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice job!
Barry


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

welcome to the addiction!


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

My biggest problem is gettin' the wife to let me buy all the stuff!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great. Nice work.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

CarolinaNemo,

Looke really good and for the first time. Good work!

RT


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks really nice for any time, let alone your first time. Congrats!!


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

Spike, thanks for the tip. This one was done with the tape method, so it was a little harder to burnish/pack due to the tape being sticky. I haven't gotten good enough with thread to go that route yet.

WS, I worked on it evenings and weekends, when I had time. Overall, it took a couple of months, but I don't know how many hours total I have in it.

Chris, the dragon scales can be done a couple of ways. I used mesh drywall tape laid down on a 45° angle and overwrapped. Google "Jim Trelikes Dragon Scales" and you should find some info. The black and white is thread, and is called an "olive branch" inlay. Google "Jim Trelikes Olive Branch", there is a tutorial out there somewhere.


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

wow very nice rod great work


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Nemo, great work, its Bunnlevel Sharker from SOS, i saw it on there and that is beautiful for anytime. Youve got some great potential!


----------



## Guilty (Feb 11, 2013)

If only I could do half that with a rod. Reading here to do tiger wrap and saw this. Maybe I should learn dragon scales instead. Tried a few tigers and not happy yet. I must not be burnishing enough. Very nice finish and beautiful work. Camera work is almost spot on too!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Guilty said:


> If only I could do half that with a rod. Reading here to do tiger wrap and saw this. Maybe I should learn dragon scales instead. Tried a few tigers and not happy yet. I must not be burnishing enough. Very nice finish and beautiful work. Camera work is almost spot on too!


the trick with tigers is seperation,to get the best look you have to putt a minimum of 3 layers of epoxy between the threads


----------



## rodandreel (Jan 7, 2013)

Very very good for a first build. E.P.


----------

